# I'm 26 and I've never had a girlfriend.



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Do you have a job?

Most workplaces have women in them. You're pretty much forced to interact with them, professionally I mean. I would suggest that as a first step towards gaining confidence in general.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

It's all the self-speak you've done to yourself. I think your picture is awesome. Find a good therapist and build up that self-esteem. Forget the idea of women for right now whilst you work on you. When you write them off temporarily and act selfish- they will come. That's how it works. Don't make it so black and white and hopeless. It's not hopeless. You need to find your fire inside.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I'll admit it, I'm a fat guy - have been since high school. I haven't had very many female friends - excluding girls my buddies were dating I've only had one singular female friend in my life. I'm horrifically awkward around the opposite sex. I gave up on the idea of ever having a relationship a long time ago. It's almost like there's something about me that repels women. I can't even have a platonic relationship with women because they won't speak to me. Damn it, my own sister and female cousins won't even speak to me. Granted I'm 10 years older than my sister and we've lived apart for her entire life but when I visit it's like I'm a damn ghost.
> 
> If my psychiatrist wasn't a woman, I didn't have a mother, and my father wasn't married I could go months without speaking to a living woman.
> 
> ...


 

Why do you care so much about having a girlfriend? Why are you succumbing to pressure from society? Always have your own opinion on things, and stand by your opinion! Be an individualist, don't follow the crowd! :angry:

Just because everybody around you has a girlfriend doesn't mean you need to have a girlfriend too. This isn't how relationships is supposed to work. :dry:

People get into relationships because they are in love with the person they are together with, and they want to spend their entire life together with that person. They don't get a boyfriend/girlfriend for the sake of having a boyfriend/girlfriend, but they get a boyfriend/girlfriend because they are in love with the other person.

So this is how relationships is supposed to work. Only get a girlfriend when you are in love with who she is, and not because everybody around you has a girlfriend.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I'll admit it, I'm a fat guy - have been since high school. I haven't had very many female friends - excluding girls my buddies were dating I've only had one singular female friend in my life. I'm horrifically awkward around the opposite sex. I gave up on the idea of ever having a relationship a long time ago. It's almost like there's something about me that repels women. I can't even have a platonic relationship with women because they won't speak to me. Damn it, my own sister and female cousins won't even speak to me. Granted I'm 10 years older than my sister and we've lived apart for her entire life but when I visit it's like I'm a damn ghost.
> 
> If my psychiatrist wasn't a woman, I didn't have a mother, and my father wasn't married I could go months without speaking to a living woman.
> 
> ...


Try and not care about relationships and theyll happen - its weird! I mostly only date bigger guys, just because I find a lot about them attractive (great personalities that come out in their looks and how they hold themselves - skinny/muscly guys generally have personalities that dont appeal to me and dont seem as great generally for me to date...unsure why!)

So yeah, just try and be more engaging and confident maybe? Confidence really appeals!


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Schizoid said:


> Why do you care so much about having a girlfriend? Why are you succumbing to pressure from society? Always have your own opinion on things, and stand by your opinion! Be an individualist, don't follow the crowd! :angry:
> 
> Just because everybody around you has a girlfriend doesn't mean you need to have a girlfriend too. This isn't how relationships is supposed to work. :dry:
> 
> ...


Though I appreciate what you are trying to tell him - you ended up telling him that the feelings he is in fact having are invalid. There is nothing wrong with desiring a girlfriend even though there is not a particular one he has in mind or has "fallen in love with." I have definitely spent time in my life desiring a boyfriend when there was no one I was clicking with in particular in sight.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Laguna said:


> Though I appreciate what you are trying to tell him - you ended up telling him that the feelings he is in fact having are invalid. There is nothing wrong with desiring a girlfriend even though there is not a particular one he has in mind or has "fallen in love with." I have definitely spent time in my life desiring a boyfriend when there was no one I was clicking with in particular in sight.



I wasn't trying to invalidate his feelings. In fact, I can actually see where he is coming from because I had been there before myself. The way he felt and everything is the exact same feelings I felt before. I had been there before myself so I understood everything he is feeling, but I managed to overcome it myself and this is why I wrote that, this is my way of inspiring him and helping him to see things from another perspective. The only way to change one's external world is to change one's inner world first. If something in our external world (having a boyfriend/girlfriend) is affecting our inner world (our emotions), we need to change our inner world (our mindset) first before our external world will start changing. This is the point I was trying to make. 

But oh well, I forget that most people don't really focus on the content of a post, but instead they tend to focus more on the tone of a post. When writing a post on here, I tend to focus more on bringing across a point than focusing on the tone of my post, I guess diplomacy isn't my strong suite and my words just came across the wrong way at times...sighs. 

Anyway, apologies to the OP if I accidentally hurt your feelings due to my poor diplomacy skills, this wasn't my intention. 


*Backs off from thread before I accidentally say any more wrong words again*


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Schizoid said:


> I wasn't trying to invalidate his feelings. In fact, I can actually see where he is coming from because I had been there before myself. The way he felt and everything is the exact same feelings I felt before. I had been there before myself so I understood everything he is feeling, but I managed to overcome it myself and this is why I wrote that, this is my way of inspiring him and helping him to see things from another perspective. The only way to change one's external world is to change one's inner world first. If something in our external world (having a boyfriend/girlfriend) is affecting our inner world (our emotions), we need to change our inner world (our mindset) first before our external world will start changing. This is the point I was trying to make.
> 
> But oh well, I forget that most people don't really focus on the content of a post, but instead they tend to focus more on the tone of a post. When writing a post on here, I tend to focus more on bringing across a point than focusing on the tone of my post, I guess diplomacy isn't my strong suite and my words just came across the wrong way at times...sighs.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Don't back away!


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

Since you asked for opinions, I'm going to give you mine.

You look come across as very angry and/or bitter in your OP and I can see that very same anger expressed through your picture. Everything from your posture to your facial expression practically screams "get away from me!" rather than invite others to get to know you. My advice to you would be to think about what kind of energy you send out. In your case, if you project negative energy, people are going to sense it and unconsciously distance themselves from you because they write you off as hostile and inaccessible. Mind you, this isn't even a conscious process.

On another note, how do you act on the (according to you) few occasions when you have actually spoken to a woman outside of your immediate family? Did you try to show interest in what she was saying and do your part to keep the conversation alive? Did you give her feedback on the topics she brought up? Maintain eye contact? 

Also keep in mind that if you expect the relationship to progress from "casual acquaintances" to something more, you are expected to initiate. Girls are not going to come hounding after you; at most they'll give you hints, and if you ignore those hints or are slow to pick up on them... chances are they think you're not interested and move on.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't worry about it.


Oh and you can pray to God for a girlfriend, you'll get one within a couple years.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

You're not going to find any useful advice OP. I've read through every post in this thread so far, and most serious advice I've seen given boils down to one of these:

"Ur not entitled to a gf!"
"Stop being bitter/negative."
"Just go out and bee urself "
"Grow the fuck up you childish loser."
"Change ur attitude "
"Man up!"
"Go lift bro."
"Every1 has bad times, stop complaining."
"Ur trying too hard."
Etc. To these people, you're legitimately weird, an outlier (although there is a growing number of these outliers), an animal in a zoo. They have even come to fear people like you, especially after what Elliot Rodgers and the Oregon Shooter have done, yet instead of extending even a tiny sliver of empathy to you, they instead offer, at best, patronizing advice that does not contextualize your past experiences or current position, courage-wolf-tier bullshit in essence. Perhaps this is just the underlying bias in this specific subform I am observing, where most of the active posters have a lot of relationship experience, but I digress. You likely won't find any useful advice here that isn't insulting or patronizing, so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Razare said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> Oh and you can pray to God for a girlfriend, you'll get one within a couple years.


My SO says that's what he did. He prayed for a woman with specific traits, and then got exactly that-only she wasn't interested and he shortly realized how boring and negative she was.

So then he prayed for a different type of woman and I showed up. At first he didn't like me at all., Then he started actually talking to me and only after we started dating he realized that I'm exactly what he asked for.

I'm not a Christian, so I personally don't believe in praying for things you want but this story still amuses me.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I'll admit it, I'm a fat guy - have been since high school. I haven't had very many female friends - excluding girls my buddies were dating I've only had one singular female friend in my life. I'm horrifically awkward around the opposite sex. I gave up on the idea of ever having a relationship a long time ago. It's almost like there's something about me that repels women. I can't even have a platonic relationship with women because they won't speak to me. Damn it, my own sister and female cousins won't even speak to me. Granted I'm 10 years older than my sister and we've lived apart for her entire life but when I visit it's like I'm a damn ghost.
> 
> If my psychiatrist wasn't a woman, I didn't have a mother, and my father wasn't married I could go months without speaking to a living woman.
> 
> ...


Ok, so, what @Shazzette said is actually relevant and fantastic advice and although you are welcome to critique her, you should have THANKED her first.

lack of confidence, lack of health physically, lack of gratitude (for help you are getting), and INDEED lack of smiles, will absolutely hurt your chances with women (and even men). All of this will hurt every aspect of your psychosocial life. 

This new world, esp 1st world, is a woman's world. It's a feminist nightmare out there and you have to know that going in to have a prayer of just coming away with anything you use as a feeler not chewed off or microwaved by public opinion into a useless dried shrivel.

It's the same old damnable conundrum, how do I get a job with no experience? Luck does play into it.

But you can plan and you can work the system. I do not mean pua. I mean awareness and fair volleying tactics. 

A lot of other users have responded to you with statements about being comfortable within yourself. That is so damn crucial. If you define yourself (even as a man) by your ability to attract and bed women, on any level, then you have already failed. You must accept yourself completely as a human being. Not easy, I know.

As a first step I advise you this: Give up on the idea of getting a woman. That is step 1. Just take it off the goal list. Completely.

Paying attention to that lack on the list, challenge yourself to grow and invest in yourself. If the area of invest impinges on the need or want of a woman, choose a different goal. An example is having a family. Unless you are very wealthy and can afford a surrogate woman, that goal is too dependent on attracting and bedding a woman. So it has to be taken off the list as well.

Keep a record of the months that you do this. Did you think about women too much? Or did you immerse yourself in your other more attainable goals and begin to forget your obsession with women?

Take care of your body's needs. For me that means rub it out on your own as the sole item on your list related to sex and that is just you so its solo sex only. 

When you go through these steps for so long that you realize you are not pining away for women any more you have succeeded and only then can you handle perhaps meeting a woman.

With respect to the fat issue, its cool you can speak about it directly. I have been overweight although no one ever said I was fat except male friends trying to tease. I use a yearly purge method and I do the induction diet of the Atkins diet and it's a miracle. No hunger at all. 1 sometimes 2 pounds a day (for the first 40 days). No cheating! No exercise needed (but I still hike 4-5 miles a day with my dog). All other diets fail due to hunger.

Money is the real issue. If you do not show money most women (even those that profess otherwise) will not pay any attention to you. You can even have money. If you do not show it doesnt matter. I have been a millionaire before and I didn't flaunt it. Now I know better. Almost all women need the showy distraction in some ways, and it damn sure helps to catch their interest.

Stay in environments and speak with people that make you smile and be happy. Even if you HATE the smilers, even if you mistrust being happy, it is just a requirement. 

All of this is high percentage wise behavior that is realistic. You do not have to be deceptive or rude or shallow. If you are a natural pessimist or realist, then practice giving dreams and ideals a place in your life. Keeping a fantasy alive for yourself is good practice towards keeping it alive for others. If you roleplay this means ACTUAL roleplay and not power gaming. 

If you want to talk further about any point here, fell free to PM me.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh and another thing. If you daydream about women, stop it. You are setting yourself up. Stop wasting emotional energy on zero return items. CATCH YOURSELF in the act and chastise yourself. Get back to your real goals for you. Do not WALLOW in failure.

Wallowing is addiction. negative emotions are meant to be experienced only briefly as warning flags so you can redirect energies. REDIRECT!


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Hidden from Sight said:


> You're not going to find any useful advice OP. I've read through every post in this thread so far, and most serious advice I've seen given boils down to one of these:
> 
> "Ur not entitled to a gf!"
> "Stop being bitter/negative."
> ...


Thanks for being a good example.
To op, this is exactly what you should not do.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I always got the impression that you're not very interested in engaging with people. I sensed a kind of 'hermit vibe'. It's just a subtle impression, not something that I've put much thought into. Just an impression that I formed tentatively, in passing. 

I don't see any problem with how you look and I think you have interesting things to say. 

It's worth considering the possibility that you might give off that impression in rl. 
If you're not actively showing interest in others, they may just assume it's because you're not interested.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

I've never been in a relationship either, not because no guy is interested in me, but because I had my own issues to deal with, which makes me not ready for such things. 

First things first, you don't look hideous, I've seen guys who are very attractive but have uglier features. Most often than not, its not how you look that repulses people, but the kind of feelings you generate in others. I've had my good share of being awkward, and being awkward itself is enough to drive many people of the opposite sex away. So if you're asking what is causing all this lack of attraction, its your awkwardness and lack of self confidence. 

Second, you shouldn't be beating yourself up because you have remained single for a long time. Many people have been single up till their late 20s, its not a sin nor a crime to be ashamed off. Ignore those who think otherwise. There's really nothing glamorous to have a long dating history because ultimately we are all looking for a committed relationship. Personally, I would rather have one relationship to marriage with the right person than to burn myself in relationships after relationships of failure. It doesn't help anyone for us to get ourselves into all kinds of wrong relationships only to come out feeling like we've been so burned we would never want to date again. 

Third, if you're looking for a way out of your situation, you need to stop feeding yourself negative thoughts and start accepting you for who you are. Cut out on the "I'm just not attractive", "I'll never be able to date a woman" nonsense. Start exploring why you are feeling the way you are about relationships. Is it because of your upbringing? Is it because your parents' relationships affected the way you saw yourself and relationships in general? Is it because of your peers? Weed out any negative influences you've identified by correcting your mindset. Take action by going out and meeting women, whether in work or social environments. Face your fear and take baby steps to come out of your state of awkwardness - it could start today by smiling at a woman you see on the street or having small talk with the lady at the grocery stall. Doesn't matter what you do, as long as you are progressing. The more you do this, the more you will feel comfortable with women. 

Good luck


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

Hidden from Sight said:


> You're not going to find any useful advice OP. I've read through every post in this thread so far, and most serious advice I've seen given boils down to one of these:
> 
> "Ur not entitled to a gf!"
> "Stop being bitter/negative."
> ...


Hopefully I've broken your expectations.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Money might help boost your confidence too, OP.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

This whole " money is all that matters" is just another excuse to become bitter and say " It's not my fault".

In any case it doesn't matter. I'm pretty sure the OP has chosen to ignore this entire thread.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Fumetsu said:


> This whole " money is all that matters" is just another excuse to become bitter and say " It's not my fault".
> 
> In any case it doesn't matter. I'm pretty sure the OP has chosen to ignore this entire thread.


I never said it's all that matters. But it really does matter. Please stop associating acceptance of reality with bitterness.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I've hit the apex of the roller-coaster and there's only one option left - ride it to the bottom. I passed the point of no return a long time ago.
> 
> Have you met people? Nobody is innocent. The most "innocent" among us are more often than not the most guilty.





Bipedal P 314 said:


> You know what you're right. I'm tired of turning my hate and anger inward on myself - so I won't anymore. I've been torturing myself for too long and now it's other people's turn





Bipedal P 314 said:


> 'I've been taking my anger and hate out on myself - I'm tired of it. It's been killing me slowly. I'm going to take it out on other people.


it's scary how much this reminds me of






you two seem to have a similar line of thinking with how you deal with not having had any girlfriend yet
I don't know you. I don't know Elliot. But I do spot a ton of similarities. 

My point? That if you take your seemingly current train of taught further ...

I understand how people end up as such. Men are told to man-up, never complain, be tough, suck it up, be successful, especially in being able to win over girls.

And you're not and are probably often treated as a looser, sicko, weird, jerk, psychopath, neckbeard, /b/ ***
You know the drill.

So the guy in the video, decided to show them who's the real boss. Who's really in charge and is the true alpha male. By taking others their lives, a way of 'fuck you' I OWN YOU. This is your fault, you shouldn't have pushed me this far. You desire alpha males? Well here it is. You don't like it? Fuck off, I don't give a shit because I'm the alpha male.

etc ...

You're not him. But you do seem to be on the road to maybe eventually turn out like him.
And I'm sure you understand that what he did is just not acceptable.
I hope he can be an (extreme) example of what's wrong with your current way of thinking.

I'd love to help you get over this difficult phase, feel free to pm me.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I've hit the apex of the roller-coaster and there's only one option left - ride it to the bottom. I passed the point of no return a long time ago.
> 
> Have you met people? Nobody is innocent. The most "innocent" among us are more often than not the most guilty.


BUt this perception, the committed path, is wrong. You are a human being whether you accept the situation or not.

You can change your outlook and change the path. These are actually just decisions on perception. 

Your words indicate an anger and a nihilism that is not healthy. That is what Enxu and many others are referring to in your initial post and the latest few. I like it that you thanked someone, but it was more sarcasm, yes? Bitterness as the chief emotion.

Seriously, tell me more specific details about your situation. PM me if you do not want that to be public. Take a risk with me or some other person that presumes they can help here. 

Do not give in to bitterness. In the end, you are right, every path is a path and a snap into deep bitterness may force you out of your badger hole. But usually, there is a pack of dogs there, waiting to tear you apart. That is a really harsh crucible to burn in. Sort-of the death by cop of an emotional cop-out rather than an ethical one.

Perceived loss is a bitch. It is unrecoverable from a certain perspective. You have to own your part in it and still not hate yourself. This is quite tricky.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I'll admit it, I'm a fat guy - have been since high school. I haven't had very many female friends - excluding girls my buddies were dating I've only had one singular female friend in my life. I'm horrifically awkward around the opposite sex. I gave up on the idea of ever having a relationship a long time ago. It's almost like there's something about me that repels women. I can't even have a platonic relationship with women because they won't speak to me. Damn it, my own sister and female cousins won't even speak to me. Granted I'm 10 years older than my sister and we've lived apart for her entire life but when I visit it's like I'm a damn ghost.
> 
> If my psychiatrist wasn't a woman, I didn't have a mother, and my father wasn't married I could go months without speaking to a living woman.
> 
> ...


I dated a guy around your weight once, in fact, probably a bit heavier, give or take. He was a beautiful man in and out. His personality attracted me right off the bat. I was/am 105 lbs, in shape/fit, at the time was a stripper and he was overweight and a smoker. Didn't matter to me. When he gave in to his achohol addiction a year 1/2 later that's when I left. I really, really liked him. He was/is a great fellow and has, before me and since dated some beautiful women. 

I don't know what you are like but being considerate and gracious of other's feelings and presence is the first step towards being a person people want to be with...

as my grandmother said, 'if you don't send holiday cards you'll never get them."


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel that if you went to a therapist, you would stand a better chance against your own mind. And it would make me happy to hear that you are happier.


----------



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

Bipedal P 314 said:


> I'll admit it, I'm a fat guy - have been since high school. I haven't had very many female friends - excluding girls my buddies were dating I've only had one singular female friend in my life. I'm horrifically awkward around the opposite sex. I gave up on the idea of ever having a relationship a long time ago. It's almost like there's something about me that repels women. I can't even have a platonic relationship with women because they won't speak to me. Damn it, my own sister and female cousins won't even speak to me. Granted I'm 10 years older than my sister and we've lived apart for her entire life but when I visit it's like I'm a damn ghost.
> 
> If my psychiatrist wasn't a woman, I didn't have a mother, and my father wasn't married I could go months without speaking to a living woman.
> 
> ...


Charm. Charm wins women all the time. I'm nothing special yet I fight women off because of my confidence and extreme intelligence about almost everything. Once they learn about my narcissism though, they generally run away :laughing:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

AdroElectro said:


> My guide to getting girls.
> 
> 1. Complete the NoFap challenge for 120 days. That means never watching porn ever again, and not masturbating for 120 days.
> 2. Read this book. Models: Attract Women Through Honesty: Mark Manson: 9781463750350: Amazon.com: Books
> ...


I'm trying this, but screw the book.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm trying this, but screw the book.


The book is good, but I'll be honest, I only got like halfway through it before I put it down. It was one of the first major things Mark Manson wrote and has some good bits of information, but it's not exactly the greatest thing he's written either. His website has tons of life advice, all for free, and much of it more up to date on his personal philosophies.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

RantnRave said:


> Charm. Charm wins women all the time. I'm nothing special yet I fight women off because of my confidence and extreme intelligence about almost everything. Once they learn about my narcissism though, they generally run away :laughing:


I am not attractive at all. It's disappointing because I would have been if not for all these medication side-effects: It can be very depressing because somedays I look more pug-dog than human.

There's nothing I can do about that. 

What I can control is how I carry myself, which is with a lot of confidence. I also am a very classy dresser. Walking downtown hobos would get at mad me for not giving them a anything when I was " obviously rich. Heh, I'm poor as hell.

And yes, I did have to fight guys off.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

series0 said:


> Your words indicate an anger and a nihilism that is not healthy. That is what Enxu and many others are referring to in your initial post and the latest few. I like it that you thanked someone, but it was more sarcasm, yes? Bitterness as the chief emotion.
> 
> Seriously, tell me more specific details about your situation. PM me if you do not want that to be public. Take a risk with me or some other person that presumes they can help here.


I doubt it is going to help. If you look at the latest conversation I had with him you could tell. He essentially went on to say I'm making assumptions about him because he couldn't agree with what I was saying. He did the same to the first few people who were trying to give him solid advice. Never mind the fact that I tried to relate to him by telling him I've been treated wrong for years by the people who were supposed to raise me so I get what he's going through, he was bent on blaming others for what he is feeling. 

Some people just can't be helped, no matter how hard you try. Leave them be.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Enxu said:


> I doubt it is going to help. If you look at the latest conversation I had with him you could tell. He essentially went on to say I'm making assumptions about him because he couldn't agree with what I was saying. He did the same to the first few people who were trying to give him solid advice. Never mind the fact that I tried to relate to him by telling him I've been treated wrong for years by the people who were supposed to raise me so I get what he's going through, he was bent on blaming others for what he is feeling.
> 
> Some people just can't be helped, no matter how hard you try. Leave them be.


Some people are psychologists and not random strangers. You're being pessimistic even though there's no reason for it. No one is honestly going to go on the Internet and change their mind. This is most likely a venting thread or similar piece. That doesn't mean he can't be helped, only that this is unlikely to help him.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Some people are psychologists and not random strangers. You're being pessimistic even though there's no reason for it. No one is honestly going to go on the Internet and change their mind. This is most likely a venting thread or similar piece. That doesn't mean he can't be helped, only that this is unlikely to help him.


Well, if series0 is a psychologist, then sure, I have no objections to him helping further. But as laymen I would forget it after giving advice once or twice and the other party just points fingers and say you're assuming things. I just felt annoyed that as a grown adult he couldn't be bothered with thinking over advice some people have given him that were genuinely helpful. I've been through shit as well, and when I shared and people gave me advice, I don't point fingers at them or dismiss their words even if I can't really hear what they were saying at the point in time. This blame shifting bs is just what it is: bs.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

LostFavor said:


> The book is good, but I'll be honest, I only got like halfway through it before I put it down. It was one of the first major things Mark Manson wrote and has some good bits of information, but it's not exactly the greatest thing he's written either. His website has tons of life advice, all for free, and much of it more up to date on his personal philosophies.


I'll have to check that out thanks. Tired of being involuntary celibate myself, I've been reading books on attraction to improve my relations with women. Models is the best one by far, so far. I thought The Rational Male was really good too.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm trying this, but screw the book.


Good luck, I just failed again. Made it 21 days this time, a new personal record.


----------

